# NAMUR Sensoren und der Schirm



## mek_meik (7 Juni 2018)

Moin, ich hab da mal eine kleine Frage zu NAMUR Sensoren in Ex(i) und der Schirmung. 

Wir verwenden ausschließlich Induktive Näherungsschalter von Turk oder IFM. Seit 2 Jahren eigentlich nur noch IFM. 

Der Aufbau ist folgender:

-24 VDC
-Schaltschrank im sicheren Bereich
-Trennschaltverstärker/ Barrieren mit blauen Einzeladern auf blaue Klemmen
-Von den blauen Klemmen über 12,18 oder 25 adrige blaue Leitung in die Ex Zone
-Ex Klemmkasten der Firma Stahl auf blaue Klemmen
-vom Klemmkasten gehen die NAMUR Sensoren ab

Bei den IFM Sensoren benutze ich ganz gerne die mit fertig angeschlossener M12 Kabeldose. Dies Leitungen haben ja keinen Schirm. Die 12,18 oder 25 adrige Leitung in den Sicheren Bereich hat aber einen Schirm. Ich bin der Meinung man bräuchte keinen Schirm, mein Kollege sieht das anders. Gut die Leitungen liegen hier und wurden schon immer verwendet also werden die auch weiter benutzt. 
Nur wo lege ich den Schirm auf. Wenn er einseitig aufgelegt wird dürfte ich ihn doch rein theoretisch nicht im Schaltschrank auflegen oder? 

Müsste der Schirm über eine Barriere geführt werden? 
Gar nicht auflegen?
Beidseitig?

Gefunden habe ich das hier:
"[h=3]Abschnitt 13 Ergänzende Maßnahmen in Ex-Bereichen[/h]Die Forderungen sind bei der Befolgung der vorliegenden Installationsrichtlinie bereits ohne weitere Maßnahmen eingehalten. Daher ist eine gleichzeitige Auflage des Schirmes in Ex- und nicht Ex-Bereich auch unter den Gesichtspunkten des Explosionsschutzes zulässig.
Sie bemerken, hier werden auch die Belange der Installation im Ex-Bereich nach den Kriterien der IEC 60079-14 berücksichtigt.


Quelle: https://www.elektrofachkraft.de/sic...allation-von-produktionsanlagen#ixzz5HkJZjVDt"



Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Fabpicard (7 Juni 2018)

Die Sensoren selbst sind ja rein digital (also nur 1 oder 0 quasi, Drahtbruch usw. mal weggelassen). Brauchen somit, anders wie Analoge Sensoren, keinen Schirm.
Zu beachten ist jedoch, dass deren Metallgehäuse (sofern sie nicht gänzlich aus Kunststoff bestehen) in den meisten Fällen an den Potentialausgleich anzuschließen sind. Ein geschirmtes Kabel ist hier nicht ausreichend.

Den Schirm von den mehradrigen Leitungen kannst du nur im nicht Ex-Bereich auflegen, ist ausreichend und hat sonst keine weitere Funktion. Die Stahl-Dose ist eh wieder an den PA anzuschließen wenn nicht die Kunststoffdinger...  

MfG Fabsi


----------



## mek_meik (8 Juni 2018)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Zu beachten ist jedoch, dass deren Metallgehäuse (sofern sie nicht gänzlich aus Kunststoff bestehen) in den meisten Fällen an den Potentialausgleich anzuschließen sind.
> 
> Den Schirm von den mehradrigen Leitungen kannst du nur im nicht Ex-Bereich auflegen, ist ausreichend und hat sonst keine weitere Funktion. Die Stahl-Dose ist eh wieder an den PA anzuschließen wenn nicht die Kunststoffdinger...
> 
> MfG Fabsi



Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Die IFM Sensoren (NI501A) sind aus Metall, allerdings bieten die keine Möglichkeit eine Erde anzuschließen. 

Hier mal das Datenblatt https://www.ifm.com/restservices/as...vZGF0ZW5ibGFldHRlci9OSTUwMUEtMDFfREUtREUucGRm

Auch die 12,18 oder 25 adrige blaue Zuleitung hat keine gelb grüne Ader. Der Stahl Klemmkasten hat auch keine PE Schiene. Bei der 12 Adrigen Leitung hätte ich 12 blaue Klemmen um 6 NAMUR Sensoren 2 adrig anzuschließen. 

Ich komme aus dem Fahrzeugbau falls das noch was ausmacht


----------



## acid (8 Juni 2018)

Es geht nicht um eine PE-Schiene, sondern um den PA! Wenn es sich um einen Klemmkasten aus Metall handelt, hat dieser vermutlich einen außenliegenden Schraubanschluss für den Potentialausgleich. Bei Kunststoff-Kästen entfällt dieser natürlich. 

Die Sensoren selber haben keinen zusätzlichen Anschluss für den PA, aber die Vorrichtung, in der dieser Sensor befestigt ist, wird in den PA mit einbezogen. Sollte diese Vorrichtung aus Kunststoff sein, so ist der PA in anderer Weise (Metalllasche z.B.) herzustellen. Auch laut IFM NAMUR-Handbuch, ist ein Potentialausgleich erforderlich. 

Den Schirm einseitig, im Nicht-Ex-Bereich anzuschließen ist in der Regel ausreichend.


----------



## mek_meik (8 Juni 2018)

acid schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um eine PE-Schiene, sondern um den PA! Wenn es sich um einen Klemmkasten aus Metall handelt, hat dieser vermutlich einen außenliegenden Schraubanschluss für den Potentialausgleich. Bei Kunststoff-Kästen entfällt dieser natürlich.
> 
> Die Sensoren selber haben keinen zusätzlichen Anschluss für den PA, aber die Vorrichtung, in der dieser Sensor befestigt ist, wird in den PA mit einbezogen. Sollte diese Vorrichtung aus Kunststoff sein, so ist der PA in anderer Weise (Metalllasche z.B.) herzustellen. Auch laut IFM NAMUR-Handbuch, ist ein Potentialausgleich erforderlich.
> 
> Den Schirm einseitig, im Nicht-Ex-Bereich anzuschließen ist in der Regel ausreichend.



Die Klemmkästen sind aus Kunststoff, die Sensoren sind aus Metall und verschraubt. 

Das Ganze befindet sich auf einem LKW Chassis und ist somit als PA zu sehen??


----------



## Fabpicard (8 Juni 2018)

Potentialausgleich im Ex-Bereich in Kurzform für dich:

ALLE Metallteile sind miteinander ausreichend niederohmig zu verbinden Punkt

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Juni 2018)

Siehe auch diese Dokument von Pepperl+Fuchs:
http://files.pepperl-fuchs.com/selector_files/navi/productInfo/doct/tdoct3744__ger.pdf

Ab S. 31


----------

